
Evernote also started recommending Chrome or Safari - bprasanna
https://imgur.com/gallery/lzaWAtB
======
clintonb
This seems to have been an issue since October 2018:
[https://discussion.evernote.com/topic/116509-firefox-
support...](https://discussion.evernote.com/topic/116509-firefox-support-for-
new-web-version-updates/).

------
anfilt
Change your user agent. I would not be surprised if everything works fine.
Although I dont use evernote

------
h0p3
Dump Evernote, embrace Tiddlywiki. Only emacs and nvim ever make me think
otherwise (and they can be integrated into your workflow). Here's mine:
[https://philosopher.life/](https://philosopher.life/)

~~~
pova
Spent 30 minutes on your site. Feel pretty shitty about myself as a result.
Thanks.

~~~
h0p3
I'm sorry. I am free to talk
([https://philosopher.life/#Contact%20h0p3](https://philosopher.life/#Contact%20h0p3)).

Tiddlywiki is an awesome tool! It's fun and productive.

